# Alto consumo de energía en horno eléctrico.



## Edinson120903 (Sep 25, 2021)

Tengo un horno eléctrico modelo EKF 423 M con un consumo de 2.6 KW a una corriente de 220 V, al encender el horno este marca un consumo de 8.5 KW, eso es mas de lo que debería y no se que es lo que ocurre.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 25, 2021)

Edinson120903 dijo:


> Tengo un horno eléctrico modelo EKF 423 M con un consumo de 2.6 KW a una corriente de 220 V, al encender el horno este marca un consumo de 8.5 KW, eso es mas de lo que debería y no se que es lo que ocurre.


La corriente no es de 220V, esa es la *tensión o voltaje*. La *corriente máxima* para ese equipo ronda en los *12 Amperes* de corriente
Entiendo que el horno no tiene nada para medir consumo....
¿ Dónde marca 8,5 kW ? ¿ En algún instrumento externo que usted usa para medir ? Si estuviera consumiendo eso, las protecciones ó los fusibles deberían haber saltado.
*-Algo de su relato no se corresponde. Diga con que instrumento le mide los 8,5 kW y
*- ¿ El horno funciona bien o que problema tiene éste ?
*- No menos importante....¿El horno está absolutamente limpio por dentro y por fuera ? Sobre todo grasa ó carbón


----------



## Edinson120903 (Sep 25, 2021)

Un amigo electricista me ayudo a medir los KW con uno de sus instrumentos de medición,
el horno esta en perfectas condiciones y limpio, además de que funciona con normalidad, el cliente me informa que consume mas energía de lo que consumía antes cuando estaba nuevo
los protectores que tiene es un taco termomagnético y este no se dispara, solo se que el contador eléctrico esta marcando demasiado y el valor del recibo esta por las nubes


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 25, 2021)

Edinson120903 dijo:


> Un amigo electricista me ayudo a medir los KW con uno de sus instrumentos de medición,
> el horno esta en perfectas condiciones y limpio, además de que funciona con normalidad, el cliente me informa que consume mas energía de lo que consumía antes cuando estaba nuevo
> los protectores que tiene es un taco termomagnético y este no se dispara, solo se que el contador eléctrico esta marcando demasiado y el valor del recibo esta por las nubes



Esto lo tenías que escribir al principio, de todas maneras sique siendo una descripción bastante pobre del horno y de la instalación.

Esas resistencias calefactoras suelen estar dentro de un tubo metálico,  el desperfecto típico es que la resistencia toque la pared del tubo y te fugue a tierra.  Cuando pasa esto salta inmediatamente el diferencial, pero si no hay...  la corriente solo estará limitada por la imaginación...

De ser así, se debería haber dado cuenta tu amigo, por lo que será muy útil un texto de al menos 300 palabras describiendo lo que hizo tu amigo, el historial del horno y tu instalación eléctrica.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 25, 2021)

Edinson120903 dijo:


> Un amigo electricista me ayudo a medir los KW con uno de sus instrumentos de medición,
> el horno esta en perfectas condiciones y limpio, además de que funciona con normalidad, el cliente me informa que consume mas energía de lo que consumía antes cuando estaba nuevo
> los protectores que tiene es un taco termomagnético y este no se dispara, solo se que el contador eléctrico esta marcando demasiado y el valor del recibo esta por las nubes


Si lo que su AMIGO mide es correcto sus resistencias estan perdiendo energia a tierra, lo extraño es que nadie se haya accidentado
Consiga un disyuntor diferencial de 25 o 40 amperes y alimente su horno a travez de este dispositivo , si al encender el horno, este corta o protege su horno esta roto, debe llamar a un técnico que busque  y encuentre la perdida a tierra.
Como sea, si no tiene un disyuntor, con un buen tester que mida 20 megohms  o mas vá a encontrar la falla porque es ENORME, tenga cuidado y no se mate usted mismo. La perdida se puede buscar sin encender el horno.


----------



## CMA's System (Sep 25, 2021)

Si el "amigo" es electricista y midió esa potencia pero no se dio cuenta de que algo anda mal....... o no es amigo o no es electricista y la medición la hizo a ojo 😂😂😂😂😂 
Además, si el horno tiene alguna fuga..... apenas lo tocas te vas a dar cuenta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2021)

CMA's System dijo:


> penas lo tocas te vas a dar cuenta



No no no , cuenta no , PA TA DA !


----------



## unmonje (Sep 25, 2021)

Ah ya entendí, el AMIGO  miro el horno y vio que era Gris y verde y en seguida entendió que eran 8,5 KVA

pensó.....
negro   =   1KVA
marron =   2Kva
rojo      =   3Kva
amarillo=   4kva
verde    =    5KVA
azul      =    6kva
violeta  =   7kva
Gris      =    8kva
blanco =     9kva
                               Fin del misterio    y si no es , seguro es lo mas probable ! ¿no ?

Fé de erratas

negro = 0KVA
marron = 1Kva
rojo = 2Kva
naranja = 3kva
amarillo= 4kva
verde = 5KVA
azul = 6kva
violeta = 7kva
Gris = 8kva
blanco = 9kva


----------



## Scooter (Sep 26, 2021)

Me parece una exageración el salto de 2600W a 8500W, lo que me induce a pensar que se midió mal o que el horno tiene una avería gorda gorda.
En cualquier caso pon un diferencial por tu seguridad.


----------



## moises calderon (Sep 26, 2021)

Más barato le sale comprarse otro horno, que pagar la factura por consumo de energía, es mi opinión, saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 26, 2021)

Si lo arregla él le conviene toda la vida.
 Ahi lo que tiene es una resistencia en corto o un contacto tocando la chapa. 
Pero ni a él ni al amigo se los percibe muy "manitas"


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 27, 2021)

Les tiro una idea... Por si sirve.

Un conocido, técnico de Sanyo, me contó que en los microondas fallaba mucho el motor del plato. Se ponían con fugas a chasis y saltaba diferencial.

En taller el horno no fallaba y en domicilio sí. Después de darle muchas vueltas al tema se dio cuenta de que en el banco de trabajo no tenía toma de tierra. Rectificó la instalación y añadió diferencial y ya entonces pudo ver que si fallaba y enseguida encontró el culpable.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 27, 2021)

Hola, me parece que se está confundiendo 2.6Kw con 8.5Kwh.
Suenan parecido, se escriben parecido, una es derivada de la otra, pero no son  lo mismo.
Se deberá medir el horno con un megóhmetro para descartar pérdidas.
Y luego medir la corriente con una pinza amperométrica.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 27, 2021)

O cambiar las pilas/baterias del aparato medidor...


----------



## asilvestrao (Oct 13, 2021)

Buenas...ante todo decir que no soy profesional ni me dedico a reparar enseres salvo los de mi familia...el problema lo tengo con un horno teka electrico viejo....saltaba el diferencial en casa de mis padres...reviso y veo que el termostato no corta y que una resistencia esta dañada...la otra me da un valor de unos 35 onhmios..cambio todo, menos la resistencia superior..pero sigue saltando en la posicion superior...la inferior funciona perfectamente. Cambio la superior y me sigue saltando..a todo esto el termostato corta a la temperatura pero no se apaga el piloto que se supone señaliza que el horno esta apagado, sin embargo la resistencia si que corta(la inferior).
Sigo probando, desconecto tierra del horno y  conecto..y sigue saltando el diferencial..
No se los amperios del diferencial pero es de los viejos de los alargados con una palanquita
el horno es basico..conmutador de 4 posiciones 0 ,inferior,superior e inferior,superior...un termostato, piloto de señalizacion y luz interior con interuptor....
tiro el horno?


----------



## phavlo (Oct 13, 2021)

Mediste que no tenga fugas con la carcaza/chasis del horno ? 
El termostato también lo cambiaste ?


----------



## asilvestrao (Oct 14, 2021)

Buenas...si cambie termostato y las dos resistencias...la de abajo va bien...no me salta el diferencial,ni corta la luz...pero la de arriba si...ni siquiera con la toma de tierra del horno quitada, sigue saltando...el caso es que a veces no salta del todo el diferencial...o sea que no se baja la palanca...pero si se va la luz..no creo que sea por consumo porque la resistencia de arriba es practicamente igual


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 14, 2021)

asilvestrao dijo:


> No se los amperios del diferencial pero es de los viejos de los alargados con una palanquita


Siempre llevan una pegatina con los Amperios y además pintado en negro sobre el plástico. Los diferenciales son los más anchos ¿cuántos contactos/conexiones tiene? 



asilvestrao dijo:


> a veces no salta del todo el diferencial...o sea que no se baja la palanca...pero si se va la luz..


Eso no es normal, si se va la luz sin saltar la palanca es que no está bien o tienes un problema en la instalación eléctrica.


----------



## asilvestrao (Oct 14, 2021)

Ya.*.** L*a historia es que solo se va cuando conecto el horno en la parte superior.*...*
*N*o salta con ningún electrodoméstico*,* ni siquiera con el horno a 200 grados con la resistencia inferior.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2021)

Si la resistencia superior no tiene fuga podría ser algún cable . . .


----------



## asilvestrao (Oct 14, 2021)

*L*a resistencia es nueva y creo que no tiene fuga*.
L*a med*í* con el tester y daba 230*,* de hecho*, *hasta que no calienta no suele saltar o irse la luz.*.
P*uede ser un cable con mal aislamiento o algo que no he revisado y tengo dudas del conmutador.*.*
*¿P*uede ser el causante de la aver*í*a en la posici*ó*n de arriba? *¿Có*mo tendr*í*a que revisarlo?
*Y* otra cosa que me dej*ó* descolocado*, *fue que recordaba ese horno y estoy casi seguro que el piloto de encendido se apagaba cuando llegaba a*-*la temperatura de consigna.*..
A*hora no se apaga cuando el termostato corta a la temperatura.*..*
El termostato funciona bien*,* lo he probado a diferentes rangos de temperatura para ver si cortaba con un term*ó*metro*, *y lo hace.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2021)

Por las dudas intercambia ambas resistencias para cerciorarse que aún nueva no presente fuga al calentarse.

Revisar todos los cables (seguramente aislados en silicona u otro material para alta temperatura) que no estén resecos o cuarteados.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 14, 2021)

asilvestrao dijo:


> estoy casi seguro que el piloto de encendido se apagaba cuando llegaba ala temperatura de consigna...ahora no se apaga cuando el termostato corta a la temperatura


Te lo están diciendo los foristas, y te lo dice el piloto, que seguro es de neon. Tenés una fuga, asi que deberas revisar todo, asi sea nuevo o no, mas si tuviste que cambiar partes por una reparacion diferente, quizas por esa primera averia dejó secuelas


----------



## asilvestrao (Oct 15, 2021)

*O*k. *R*evisar*é* en cuanto pueda el cableado*...*y os digo.
Gracias a todos por las ideas y respuestas.*.*


----------



## Scooter (Oct 15, 2021)

Si tienes un diferencial "de los antiguos" es buen momento para cambiarlo porque probablemente no tengas diferencial en la práctica.
Manías mías; simplemente porque te va la vida en ello.


----------

